# Hello Coffee Forum!!



## yuncoffee (May 11, 2016)

Hello PPL!

This is Dave from Yun Coffee, just wanna thank CF UK for this awesome site!

Firstly, I want to say hello to everyone, it's great to be here, amongst all you coffee enthusiasts! I am certain that there is much to be learned from you guys!

Secondly, I would like to make a confession about why I am here. Obviously I love coffee, but apart from my personal interest in coffee, I also trade in coffee. Therefore I am not ashamed to say that apart from make new friends that love coffee, I would also hope that I could develop some potential prospects!

So, the next part is a little bio on my business venture, continue on if you are interested, otherwise, I would like to say thank you and CF UK for this great site!

The BIo~

What do I do?

I trade coffee.

Coffee from where?

Yunnan Province, China (YES, not that well-known for coffee, but actually produces a good variety and various grade of coffee)

Wholesale/Retail?

Wholesale mainly, but also smaller quantity of specialty-grade stuff.

A little about Yunnan Coffee?

Well, it's a bit of a interesting story (also a bit long, so I won't drag on it here), but in short, Yunnan began growing coffee in beginning of 1900s, brought by French missionary. Now, it is still very small in terms of international scale (150k T in 2015), but do produces a good variety, and grades. But what is interesting is that pretty much all the coffee you find in Yunnan are Arabica variety, mostly catimor, but some typica and bourbon. Eye-grabbers such as Geisha and Kopi Luwak are also unexpected offerings. Apart from the traditional wet process, numerous estates also began experimenting with dry and honey process, so that further expands the choices. Quality-wise, from exchange grade to speciality grade, you can find them all!

Why Yunnan Coffee?

Well, if I was to pick the top reason for choosing Yunnan coffee, it would definitely be the its excellent value for the quality. The sad fact is that the lack of international recognition and years of monopolistic dominance by international conglomerates meant you get very attractive deals. Next in line would probably be the diversity, whole or grinded, green or roasted, instant coffee powers, even green coffee extracts, you are bound to find what you are looking for.

So, regardless whether you are a cafe owner/independent roaster, or you run a decent coffee import/export business, as long as you are looking for new source of coffee, you can always drop me a message! (or a phone call, for contact details, check my details)

Anyway, I tried to keep it short, but..... ta ta~rs!

p.s. website? yes, but since we've only started to engage in internet promotion, the english version of the site is still under construction, so we thank you for your patience and we'll keep you posted.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Please contact @Glenn to discuss advertising rates.

Without a discussion you are likely to get your post removed


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

yuncoffee said:


> Anyway, I tried to keep it short, but..... ta ta.


Didn't work out so well


----------

